# any reports for the TX coast yet??



## AlanKulcak (Aug 24, 2007)

any one seen or heard of any tarpon on the texas coast yet this season????


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

They are around the SPI and Mansfield Jetties right now. My uncle Bryan Ray landed about an 80lber at the SPI jetties trolling for Kings. He saw many and i saw a couple 100+lbers the same day.


----------



## TokioTX (Apr 10, 2009)

JWHPOPEYE said:


> They are around the SPI and Mansfield Jetties right now. My uncle Bryan Ray landed about an 80lber at the SPI jetties trolling for Kings. He saw many and i saw a couple 100+lbers the same day.


I was scheduled to go out with Bryan yesterday afternoon, but he hadn't seen anything since the day(Thursday?) he caught the tarpon trolling for kings. He said we should reschedule. You have to admire a guide who would rather give you a good experience at the expense of a trip.


----------



## RGV AG (Aug 15, 2005)

Tokio said:


> I was scheduled to go out with Bryan yesterday afternoon, but he hadn't seen anything since the day(Thursday?) he caught the tarpon trolling for kings. He said we should reschedule. You have to admire a guide who would rather give you a good experience at the expense of a trip.


Bryan is even better of a person than he is Captain/guide. After I worked for him I never really could handle working for other captains. He was far superior in every aspect and there is a reason he has customers that have fished with him for over 30 years.


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

*tarpon*

saw 6 poons off pass cavallo last w.e. Heard other boats saw some rolling. The fish I saw were cruising, no chance to cast to them. W.e. before there were at least 3 boated w others hooked but lost.


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

Saw about a 100 lb. jump about 150 yards off the beach when I was surf fishing last friday evening.


----------



## CHEATACHIP (Jun 11, 2008)

*captain stansel*

Where abouts were you when you sighted 100lb.er?


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

I was in surfside about 4 miles East of San Luis Pass. Very close to the condo's that seem to be abandoned. Very good place to fly fish for trout in the first gut Tarpon seem to roll 100' to 300' right off the beach. I usually don't start seeing them until later in July through September. I did not see any rollers. Just the one that jumped a mile in the air. I think it was busting mullet as the beach was loaded with them. I'll start venturing out when we have our next calm conditions in the poling skiff to search search for rollers. I'll keep the forum posted. We had a very good year last year in that area both sides of the pass.

Also a HUGE school of bull reds (not really bulls as they looked to be between 28"-34") swim right in front of us on the second sandbar. Was very cool.


----------



## Action Jackson_1 (Nov 18, 2008)

Galveston Surf

http://galvestondailynews.com/story.lasso?wcd=139097



AlanKulcak said:


> any one seen or heard of any tarpon on the texas coast yet this season????


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

a friend jumped a 100 or so pounder off the port a north jetties on fly rod under full moon - fought for 20 min then broke 

they jumped 7 in all on flies

landed one about 3'-4'


----------

